# 1/72 Spitfire Mk Vc Sword or Airwaves resin



## Zippythehog (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi,
Does anyone have a Sword Spit Mk V C they'd be willing to sell? I'm keen to build a Malta MkV from 249 Squadron 1942, but almost all the kits in 1/72 are Mk Vb. 
I thought about kit bashing a IXc, but I'd just like to build the IX.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't know where you are, but Model Hobbies in the UK have the Sword MkVc in stock, priced at £13.49.


----------



## Zippythehog (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Airframes. I'm in the U.S. 

Dollar to Pound and shipping would seem to make a purchase prohibitive.


----------



## Finn Andersen (Jan 15, 2017)

Before Sword came out with their Vc, I made my own resin conversion for the Hasegawa IX. It was something of a job, but I still have some noses and oil coolers, but being in Europe, not much help for you.
The Sword is not easy to build, especially the canopy and the Vokes airfilter has a poor fit.
A shame that we do not have a major manufacturer doing a world class Vc. I'm still waiting and hoping...

/Finn


----------



## Zippythehog (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree. 

A little off topic- I recently received my purchase of the 1:72 Tamiya Spit MkVb. What a beautiful kit. I am a little bit intimidated. I don't know if my greasy meat hooks have the necessary dexterity to do it justice. But, I'll still build it.


----------



## A4K (Jan 19, 2017)

There is a Sword Seafire Mk.III on E- bay at the moment. Kit contains full Seafire airframe, prop etc... with a complete Spitfire Mk.Vc kit for the common details, including both Vc prop and cannon bulge options, aswell as optional main wheels, exhausts, etc.

Seafire Mk.III (2 decals versions) 1/72 by Sword # 72084 | eBay

NOTE: There is another (cheaper) one aswell, but they've taken the Spit Vc airframe parts out of it. No good for you.


----------

